
Stock market update: going much higher - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/market-update-going-much-higher/
======
quaquaqua1
Is this post satire? The rates of return quoted within are so absurd that it
would be more beneficial for everyone to quit their job and live off the
supposed returns.

